
NASA Graphics Standards Manual (1976) [pdf] - benbreen
https://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/atoms/files/nasa_graphics_manual_nhb_1430-2_jan_1976.pdf
======
thu
There was a kickstarter[0] about reissuing that manual. I'm sad I missed it.

If I understand correctly, they did another kickstarter for another manual and
then released it again[1] in smaller format out of the kickstarter. Maybe
they'll do the same here.

By the way, I found about this manual when I was specifically looking for
inspiration about old space race era graphics design. The inspiration is for a
SaaS website. I'm one of those that would like the web was more about content
and less about big pictures, parallax effect, ... In particular, the manual
uses classic quality fonts that are now regarded as unprofessional by web
designers because they are too ubiquitous. I would be very tempted to use
them.

[0]:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thestandardsmanual/reis...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thestandardsmanual/reissue-
of-the-1975-nasa-graphics-standards-manual/description) [1]:
[https://standardsmanual.com/](https://standardsmanual.com/)

~~~
dave2000
I'm not sure anyone has much to learn about fonts, and design generally, from
web designers.

~~~
kellyp
:)

------
engi_nerd
Everything old is new again. In the 90s it was the fashion to disdain the
"worm" logotype and concerted efforts were made to remove it from NASA
facilities. In all my time on various NASA facilities I only saw the worm
logotype on a few old stickers marking NASA property, some old technical
reports, and on some nameplates of facilities. A shame, really, because as
this standards manual shows, the logotype and its surrounding typography were
very well considered.

------
hammer-time
The NASA book actually just went on sale (pre-order) to be shipped May 3:
[https://standardsmanual.com/products/nasa-graphics-
standards...](https://standardsmanual.com/products/nasa-graphics-standards-
manual)

------
hammer-time
Looks like the book is now on pre-order at:

[https://standardsmanual.com/products/nasa-graphics-
standards...](https://standardsmanual.com/products/nasa-graphics-standards-
manual)

Shipping May 3, 2016.

